
Show HN: Turn gifs into physical cubes - mattbierner
https://gif-cube.com/
======
mattbierner
For anyone interested in the technical side of things: the cubes are made of
3D printed full color sandstone and manufactured by Shapeways. This is way
overkill but the resulting cubes are honestly really cool. Plus it's pretty
neat that you can set up an almost completely automated store selling custom
products with zero upfront investment

